# Exterior cleaning of rough pipes



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Be they blasted, or rusticated to some level, pipes without a smooth outer finish will collect gunk, goo, and even crud. What do YOU use to clean these styles of pipes without damaging the finish/stain? Qtips and spit? After a few years, some of my pipes are "going grey" for lack of a better description, and it is from being handled while smoking. I'd like to get them shiny and pretty again, but don't want to mess them up.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Toothbrush and a furniture cleaner that you trust (cleaner not polish).


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

Rather than furniture cleaner try an equal mixture of white vinegar and vegetable oil. Apply with a toothbrush and buff with a soft cloth.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I've used toothbrushes as experiments on several crap ebay pipes and they'll take finish off (some) rusticated and blasted pipes. I've had better results with a thin microfiber dishcloths (which can be snaggy on some blasts) or fleeced flannel dipped in (mild) soapy water and wrung out to damp. I have many treasured rusticated pipes that I'd not put a toothbrush to unless I wanted to risk some of the finish. I clean them, quite well, with damp flannel. I'm not saying that a soft toothbrush is always a bad thing - I use an electric toothbrush to clean and polish some pipes and stems - but they can damage some finishes even when used gently; nylon bristles can be pretty harsh. Err on the side of a soft hand and you may go slow but you never go wrong.

Halcyon II is a decent polish for rusticated pipes that you can apply with your fingers and buff off with a piece of flannel.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Really? With a soft toothbrush? I have never had trouble.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend a toothbrush either, but thats your choice. You should invest in a buffer if you have a place to set one up, then you can use carnuba or whatever. If you have mechanical skills you can find an old variable speed motor from an appliance and set that up as a buffer. Might save a few bucks. If you're talking about a pipe you bought new, it could do with just a buff, but if you're talking an estate a strip and rewax might be in order. Carnuba does work on rustics as long as theyre relatively smooth.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rascal said:


> Really?


Really. I managed to take dark color off the edges on rustication work leaving bits of pale wood grinning through where once there was a dark (or black) finish. I think a nylon brush is too much for some - maybe not all - pipes. I guess your approach can vary with pipe value, color, finish type and how often or aggressively you clean. What else can I say? A damp flannel cloth with an added wad of spit every few minutes cleans all my pipes without affecting detail or color. The worst crud I ever cleaned from a mess of nasty pipes all came off with flannel or microfiber, spit, soap and water. And sometimes a toothpick for the grooves on a bulldog. 

I am basically a lazy, shortcutting, get-odious-tasks-done as fast as possible, kinda guy. I would put my pipes in the dishwasher if I thought I could get away with it. I mean, I bought a plastic motorcycle because I hate polishing chrome and wiping and waxing spokes. I'd put the motorcycle in the dishwahser if it would fit. People polish and wax pipes with 3600rpm buffers and say they never miss nomenclature or melt vulcanite. YMMV favorably compared to mine with a toothbrush. Carpe diem.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

A simple buff with a dry microfiber cloth (or more often a soft flannel shirt sleeve) does the trick for my pipes. They've all been well cleaned initially and have been treated to Butcher's wax (mainly carnuba). A nice hard wax like carnuba makes cleaning easy by preventing filth from finding good traction.

For nasty estate pipes; lighter fluid on a soft cotton rag cuts through anything. It doesn't harm lacquer or shellac, but can impart scent/flavor for a few days afterward.

Wait a few days and follow up with a quality hard wax. No worries from then out.

Don't use any abrasives when cleaning a pipe or anything else with a fine thin lacquer finish. Toothpaste, polishing compounds, and even the bristles on a soft toothbrush will all remove finish- it's merely a question of how much...

Remove the filth, keep the finish.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I mean, I bought a plastic motorcycle because I hate polishing chrome and wiping and waxing spokes.


Waxing the spokes? Now I understand those mumbles of "rat bike" I used to hear...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> People polish and wax pipes with 3600rpm buffers and say they never miss nomenclature or melt vulcanite.


Well Moo, there are dumbasses and then there's the rest of us. A little common sense goes a long way :high5:


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Really. I managed to take dark color off the edges on rustication work leaving bits of pale wood grinning through where once there was a dark (or black) finish. I think a nylon brush is too much for some - maybe not all - pipes. I guess your approach can vary with pipe value, color, finish type and how often or aggressively you clean. What else can I say? A damp flannel cloth with an added wad of spit every few minutes cleans all my pipes without affecting detail or color. The worst crud I ever cleaned from a mess of nasty pipes all came off with flannel or microfiber, spit, soap and water. And sometimes a toothpick for the grooves on a bulldog.
> 
> I am basically a lazy, shortcutting, get-odious-tasks-done as fast as possible, kinda guy. I would put my pipes in the dishwasher if I thought I could get away with it. I mean, I bought a plastic motorcycle because I hate polishing chrome and wiping and waxing spokes. I'd put the motorcycle in the dishwahser if it would fit. People polish and wax pipes with 3600rpm buffers and say they never miss nomenclature or melt vulcanite. YMMV favorably compared to mine with a toothbrush. Carpe diem.


Well I won't suggest it again just to be safe. I am mr. shortcut about just about everything too but I really don't mind parking in front of the big screen with a couple of TV trays on a Sunday afternoon to clean my pipes.

I know tv trays = low rent but they have their purposes.


----------

